# new to surf fishing



## milessurvivesonfish (Dec 14, 2013)

From what I understand, you cast to the second sandbar in a spot where the waves arent breaking.can someone give me some more insight


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you can cast all the way to the second sandbar, you're a beast. 

Depends what you're going for. You need to watch the water and the color change. If the waves are breaking then most likely it's shallow there. Look for the darker spots which mean deeper water.

But, I can't give a ton of insight on targeting certain species. I surf fish and caught sharks, reds, rays, ladyfish, blues etc. 

Just watch the surf, look for darker areas, disruption on the surface, etc


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Inflow or outflow between the bars are great spots and appear darker. That said, look for bait, birds, dark shapes, etc. anywhere. The more time you spend out there the more you will learn.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

When the water warms up, give me a shout. Always willing to take a noob out and show them a few things.
Jimmy
3687966


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Read the reading the surf thread, it will help you a lot. When the water warms up you can wade out to the first bar and cast from there. Last year we weren't catching anything from the beach and started tearing up the trout, ladies and blues from the first bar.


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Dont assume that you always have to cast a country mile to catch fish. Are fish often on the other side of the first bar; yes. However, this mess of whiting were all caught within 15-20 feet of shore. We had to cast just shy of parallel to the shore line to keep from spooking them.

I have also drilled the blues and pomps in the first trough so dont overlook the close bite. I will go with others that already posted that I tend to look for "dark" spots which tend to be deeper. The best for me is always the cut, when you can find one that has water ripping through it. 

Good luck out there

Dave


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Combat Pay said:


> Dont assume that you always have to cast a country mile to catch fish. Are fish often on the other side of the first bar; yes. However, this mess of whiting were all caught within 15-20 feet of shore. We had to cast just shy of parallel to the shore line to keep from spooking them.
> 
> I have also drilled the blues and pomps in the first trough so dont overlook the close bite. I will go with others that already posted that I tend to look for "dark" spots which tend to be deeper. The best for me is always the cut, when you can find one that has water ripping through it.
> 
> ...


Wish I could clean my fish inside...lol!


----------

